# How do you like my new sig?



## xcalibur (Jan 26, 2008)

On a scale of 1 tp 10.

Do you prefer my old one or this one?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 26, 2008)

10. I want it. Give it to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But seriously, it's fantastic.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to stick my name in there somwhere but I couldn't find the place for it :/


----------



## Little (Jan 26, 2008)

uh i like the blue one.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 27, 2008)

Me likey.  Put yer name in the bottom right.  If you want...


----------



## redact (Jan 27, 2008)

is that gray thing meant to be a gun barrel coz it looks a little warped, other than that me likey lots


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 27, 2008)

Take the new one, it looks better IMO


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 27, 2008)

Updated it

Managed to find a nice font and I resized the image a little bit to give me space.

How'd you like it?

P.S.: Went and changed my avatar as well.
Now I have a matching pair


----------



## Krizalid (Jan 27, 2008)

Slick font sure is slick.


----------



## crkdshad (Jan 27, 2008)

Pretty damn sweet. Nice font. Maybe a border?


----------



## Jax (Jan 27, 2008)

F***ing Ace, man!


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 27, 2008)

Real nice. All it needs is a border.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 28, 2008)

added in a small border.
Hope it works :/ .....
Looks a bit weird to me.


----------



## Vampant (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet out of curiousity what program did you use?


----------



## TheStump (Jan 28, 2008)

looks good, better than the old one IMO


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Vampant @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Looks pretty sweet out of curiousity what program did you use?



Used Gimp and Photoshop CS2.

This is really simple though, you could've probably done this in paint as well.
All I did was cut out a part from an image and typed in my name.
The border I added in using photoshop.


----------



## Upperleft (Jan 28, 2008)

it's freaking awesome!
i liked your old sig but this one ownz


----------



## Lufagathrath (Jan 29, 2008)

the orange border around the character draws the eyes away from the rest of the sig , bringing down its saturation or changing the hue to something darker might help.

no signature is perfect , buts its easy to get really close


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(Lufagathrath @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> the orange border around the character draws the eyes away from the rest of the sig , bringing down its saturation or changing the hue to something darker might help.
> 
> no signature is perfect , buts its easy to get really close



Orange?> The border is blue.
I'll try and bring down the saturation though.


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 2, 2008)

Dude!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First of all, great sig.. lovin your subtleness.. and second,. that font!! :drool: what is it!!!??!? If you used a normal font and did some tweakery pokery im well impressed!


----------



## rhyguy (Feb 2, 2008)

i liked the first one more


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> i liked the first one more



You're the first one to say that.
I didn't like the blurring that I did on the border so I changed it.

The font I used was Trashco.


----------



## JimmyJangles (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, since Cowboy Bebop is my most favorite anime of all time, then that is certainly a great sig.  Pretty sure it's a shot from my favorite episode too.

The only things that look kinda weird are the little circles coming out of the gun barrel.  Don't know exactly what they're supposed to be for, but they look out of place.


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 3, 2008)

Totally dig it. Great balance, awesome source material (I'm a total Bebop fanboy). You've definitely got the graphic designer's touch.


----------



## JPH (Feb 4, 2008)

I like the new one better.
It matches your avatar, and overall just looks pretty cool (reminds me of Ace's signature).


----------



## Westside (Feb 4, 2008)

Not a Cowboy Bebop fan myself, but the Sig is really great.  Lol at the babymonkey, how many members did BM get preg?


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Not a Cowboy Bebop fan myself, but the Sig is really great.Â Lol at the babymonkey, how many members did BM get preg?



Got rid of the Baby BM. His piss stench was overwhelming and he kept asking for bacon even though I don't eat it.
The last straw came when he started gnawing on my leg.

Thanks for all the nice comments guys, this gives me a lot of confidence.
I thought this was going to fail hard since it was my first attempt.


----------

